# Natural stone restock?



## DanHumphrey (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Jon,

The natural stone section on your site is almost picked-clean! Any idea when you'll get some restock of some larger entry stones, like the Hideriyama?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 10, 2016)

no worries... just did some shopping today... should have some new things and everything restocked around the time i get back from Japan


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh sweet. Thanks for the quick reply! Didn't think you'd be working yet.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 10, 2016)

i'm in japan right now... different time zone


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 10, 2016)

Bring it JB. Bring it.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 1, 2016)

Some of us are hitting refresh over and over and over and over and over and over and over.

Just sayin'.

oke1:


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah geez Jon.. its been like what 24 hours already


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 1, 2016)

I know, right? It's almost like he's a small shop and might want to decompress after a long flight or something. Maybe sleep in his own bed and eat real food.

But I wanted to let him know people were eager. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Nov 1, 2016)

There are 2 boxes of stones in transit to me right now... one is in us customs already


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 2, 2016)

The sharks are circling....Also that Suisin takobiki special is a looker!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2016)

still have one in customs... the other should be entering US customs tomorrow or friday


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 8, 2016)

5:17: email alert of Hideriyama back in stock
5:20: email order confirmation

:nunchucks:

You should have a leaderboard for that. I could do better if I hadn't decided to re-read the description for fun.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 8, 2016)

lol... i've still got some new ones to get up on the site... we're working on pictures and product pages now... gonna spend some time testing them tomorrow... thinking about livestreaming it if i can


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 8, 2016)

Whelp, clock's ticking. Wife gets back next Friday. I mean, she doesn't really care, but it's simplest for all if things arrive and are unpacked and away without commotion.


----------



## daveb (Nov 8, 2016)

Livestream is a bit of a sore subject right now. But as long as it doesn't involve football bring it on.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 8, 2016)

daveb said:


> Livestream is a bit of a sore subject right now. But as long as it doesn't involve football bring it on.



lol... i'm planning on spamming the heck out of this place  Just for you irate2:


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 8, 2016)

Any new naturals coming up that may be good finishers for edges?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 8, 2016)

here's a closeup of a karasu we just got in... its a finisher on the harder side of things:






(and, yes, there are other finishing stones too)


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 8, 2016)

Any Aotos in the pipeline?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 8, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Any Aotos in the pipeline?



yes... and some monzento... testing tomorrow too


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 9, 2016)

Awesome news to hear this Jon. Don't want to seem pushy, but we all know we are  any idea on when the new stock will be up?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2016)

i'm trying to make time to test them out today, and hopefully will be able to do that via livestream... once testing is done, they will go up on the site... so maybe later today or friday depending on how busy the store is today (i'm short staffed for the next 2 weeks, as everyone is trying to take time off before our holiday rush begins)


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 9, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2016)

got crazy busy today... but might get started in a few minutes with the natural stones assuming the phone stops ringing and no one walks in for a bit


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 9, 2016)

JBroida said:


> got crazy busy today... but might get started in a few minutes with the natural stones assuming the phone stops ringing and no one walks in for a bit



Where can one find said live feed?

I'm so nervous that someone will buy the one I want before me (of which one I don't know yet), haha


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 9, 2016)

And what's the difference between the hideriyama and the oouchi?


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 12, 2016)

When you going to put em up, Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 12, 2016)

i've been trying since wednesday, but havent had time... we've finally got all of the pictures and webpages done, but i have to write descriptions still. I will try again tomorrow, but today was pretty busy in the store all day. So sorry guys. I'm down 2 guys (they're on vacation), so its a bit crazy over here right now.


----------



## Smashmasta (Nov 12, 2016)

JBroida said:


> i've been trying since wednesday, but havent had time... we've finally got all of the pictures and webpages done, but i have to write descriptions still. I will try again tomorrow, but today was pretty busy in the store all day. So sorry guys. I'm down 2 guys (they're on vacation), so its a bit crazy over here right now.



Alright, I guess we can be understandable this time around, haha.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2016)

they're up:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/tennen-toishi-natural-stones


----------



## panda (Nov 13, 2016)

any takashima on the way?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2016)

panda said:


> any takashima on the way?



nope... we burnt through the inventory of the ones that i liked... having trouble finding more of them


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 13, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Whelp, clock's ticking. Wife gets back next Friday. I mean, she doesn't really care, but it's simplest for all if things arrive and are unpacked and away without commotion.



Hahahaha! I know what you mean


----------



## foody518 (Nov 14, 2016)

That Shobu Karasu looks amazing :O


----------

